# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Нужна помощь.

## Simha das

Дорогие преданные!
Прошу не пройти мимо.
Дорогие братья и сестры, примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!
Случилась беда, ученик ЕС ББ Говида Свами Радхикатма прабху сейчас в реанимации хирургического отделения Московской Городской клинической больница № 57,(лечащий врач Давыдов Алимжан Ахтямович). Диагноз - массовая тромбоэмболия легочной артерии, вопрос жизни и смерти. Обращаемся к вам за помощью и поддержкой. Для оперативного лечения нужно 150 000 руб. В будущем потребуется длительная восстановительная терапия, дорогостоящие лекарства для постоянного применения. Всем, кому не безразлична его судьба просим оказать помощь. Реквизиты для перевода:
положить деньги на счет в ОТДЕЛЕНИИ «Альфа-банка», достаточно назвать номер счета ( % за перевод не берутся)
Назначение платежа укажите: ВКЛАД НА СЧЕТ
рублёвый счет - 40817810704170014963
на Неустроева Андрея Алексеевича
ДЛЯ ДРУГИХ БАНКОВ:
РУБЛЕВЫЙ СЧЕТ
Банк получателя: ОАО "Альфа-Банк", Москва ИНН 7728168971
БИК 044525593
К/с 30101810200000000593
Наименование получателя : Неустроев Андрей Алексеевич
№ счета получателя 40817810704170014963

ДОЛЛАРОВЫЙ СЧЕТ
Банк получателя/ Beneficiary's bank Alfa-Bank, Moscow, Russia
S.W.I.F.T. ALFARUMM
Получатель/ Beneficiary Mr. Neustroev Andrey Alekseevich
Счет получателя/ Beneficiary's Acc. № 408178408041700055787
Банк-корреспондент Банка получателя/ Correspondent Bank of beneficiary's bank

WELLS FARGO BANK N.A.
S.W.I.F.T. PNBPUS3NNYC
Счет в банке-корреспонденте/ Acc. With corresp/ Bank № 2000193651652

СЧЕТ В ЕВРО
Банк получателя/ Beneficiary's bank Alfa-Bank, Moscow, Russia
S.W.I.F.T. ALFARUMM
Получатель/ Beneficiary Mr. Neustroev Andrey Alekseevich
Счет получателя/ Beneficiary's Acc. № 40817978604170005875

Банк-корреспондент Банка получателя/ Correspondent Bank of beneficiary's bank
COMMERZBANK AG, Frankfurt am Main
S.W.I.F.T. COBADEFF

Счет в банке-корреспонденте/ Acc. With corresp/ Bank № 400886894501EUR

ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЕ КОШЕЛЬКИ:
Яндекс деньги - номер кошелька - 4100190253446
WebMoney Z174409115449; R403321122158; E464544445235; U477335270903

Почта: krishna_surya@list.ru

----------

